#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  land ownership

## gos

Can you own land with wife 49% yours 51% hers

Can you buy a house and land in your wifes name and have a power of attorney drawn up over it

----------


## Rigger

Save your self the time and trouble and just put it in her name and tell her if she leaves or trys to sell it you will kill her

----------


## Sir Burr

Put it in her name, then, get a 30 year lease from her on the land and have it registered at the land office.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

^I thought the downside of buying a lease,was if the wife wants it,she has you killed and the lease reverts back to her ?

----------


## Sir Burr

If your wife wants you killed, maybe seeking a divorce before buying land would be wiser.

----------


## terry57

the best way to go is just rent so when she gives you the flick you loose piss all. 

rents are cheap so why bother to buy  but if you are silly enough to  buy property in her name than just remember it all hers.    end of story.

very easy mate.  :Smile: 

if you got a shite load of money  it wont bother you will it,  and put it down to services rended.

----------


## a. boozer

> the best way to go is just rent so when she gives you the flick you loose piss all. 
> 
> rents are cheap so why bother to buy  but if you are silly enough to  buy property in her name than just remember it all hers.    end of story.
> 
> very easy mate. 
> 
> if you got a shite load of money  it wont bother you will it,  and put it down to services rended.



Thus speaks one, seemingly, extremely bitter person!

----------


## Rigger

> rents are cheap so why bother to buy but if you are silly enough to buy property in her name than just remember it all hers. end of story. very easy mate. if you got a shite load of money it wont bother you will it, and put it down to services rended.


Yes I think you maybe a little bitter. For us guys that have found decent wifes and have kids placing a house in the wifes name is not a big deal as I wouldnt pull the house out from under my kids anyway.

----------


## Sir Burr

He doesn't live in Thailand, he's just parroting what he's read on Thaivisa.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> rents are cheap so why bother to buy but if you are silly enough to buy property in her name than just remember it all hers. end of story. very easy mate. if you got a shite load of money it wont bother you will it, and put it down to services rended.
> 
> 
> Yes I think you maybe a little bitter. For us guys that have found decent wifes and have kids placing a house in the wifes name is not a big deal as I wouldnt pull the house out from under my kids anyway.






thats a fair enough comment rigger and my smart arse comment was directed at the gumbies that cry when they lose it all.  

for someone like you that has found a decent wife,  had children and are prepared to give it all up if things go pair shaped, i salute you.    

you have obviously thought things throu so my comments arn't directed at people like you.

unfortunatly many relationships fail in los and then the farang cry's blue murder over loosing the house and land that he has payed for.

anyone that has been around los for a while knows that this is the way it works as farang cannot own land freehold and is always the minority partner.

in other words,   one has piss all to complain about when he looses it .  

it like rolling the dice and some will win and some will lose. 

anyway,  i hope it remains good for you.

cheers.

----------


## terry57

> He doesn't live in Thailand, he's just parroting what he's read on Thaivisa.




yes your right mate,  as i dont live in thailand yet but in 3 years time i will.

still workin for a livin.

just sort of speaking from 20 years association with los and 7 years running a diving business.

never married a thai girl but  have known a shite load of people who have and have heard many stories good and bad.

some are deliriously happy like rigger and some have lost every baht they ever had.

a bit like back here in aussy actually.

----------


## Sir Burr

Fuck Terry! I'm impressed. If you keep posting in the same style as the two above posts and drop the thick Aussie Ocker posts, it would be much appreciated.
green on the way.

----------


## terry57

^ 

dont you dare fukin green me mate as im going for a " teak door " record as the most ungreened poster in the history of this forum and im right on par.

so fok off will ya.  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> some are deliriously happy like rigger and some have lost every baht they ever had.


Had fok all when I got here and will probably leave the same way. depends what you have to loose for me even if I lost what we have now I could make it all again in less than two years. So I wouldnt say I am deliriosly happy but just happy I did my home work before marring and buying house like living with the wife and family for about 6 years before we married and not some holiday romance  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

well you cant do more than that and i hope it continues to be good for you  as you've done the smart thing and gone about things in the right manner.

but fuk me dead mate, some of these bastards that come over here and marry some trollup they meet in a bar  and then cry about loosing it all,  absolutely make me spew.   

fukin dead set muppets and should be deported after having ten shades of shit kicked out of them.

----------


## gos

Thanks for the comments guys and terry I hope you make your ambition
aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi

----------

